# Headed to Steamboat Springs in February.....



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone been to Moots? Is it worth the time to visit? I will have a friday afternoon and a Saturday available - thanks for any input!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I went on a factory tour they gave when our 1,500 rider cycling tour went through Steamboat in 2004. It was interesting. I was surprised how small the operation was.
You should call first as they may not be open on Saturday.
Kent Erickson also has a shop in Steamboat but they've always been welding when I went by and had their door locked. Not sure what I could have learned anyway.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I went there in August last summer. The official tours were Mon, Wed, and Fri at 10am. (check the website to make sure they have not changed the days/time) i went on a Monday and it was me and 1 other guy, so we got a really detailed and personal tour.
Everyone there is super nice and friendly. It is a great company, and after the tour and meeting the employees it defiantly moved Moots up to the top spot on my list of Ti bike builders. It is a great operation, well worth the 3 hour drive from Denver where i was staying. 
Steamboat is a great little town itself, also check out Orange Peel Bikes, and all the little stores in the Downtown area. The old school drugstore has an old fashioned malt/ice cream shop inside that is defiantly worth stopping at if you have a sweet tooth like me!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

jcgill said:


> ?.....The old school drugstore has an old fashioned malt/ice cream shop inside that is defiantly worth stopping at if you have a sweet tooth like me!


Lyon's Corner Drug. Yes indeed! Their grilled cheese sandwich is quite tasty too. At least after riding 85 miles to get there.

Off the Beaten Path bookstore and coffee shop is worth a visit too. Great coffee, pastries, and a unique selection of books too. And it's very close to Lyon's. 

I really like Steamboat!


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

you guys are great - thanks for the insights!


----------

